# BMX Laufrad



## Loobin (20. Januar 2010)

Hey,
ich will mir bald ein neues laufrad für hinten zulegen.
Will maximal eigentlich 200 ausgeben und es soll eine cassettennabe sein.
Hab bei bikestation schon geguckt und mir ist auch das Odyssey Hazard Laufrad für 199 ins auge gefallen.
Wollt jetzt mal fragen, da die bei bikestation gratis das laufrad undso einspeichen, ob das nicht besser ist, wenn man sich selbst eins zusammen stellt.
Also dann sollte es die Odyssey V3 Cassetten Nabe sein und dann warscheinlich die Hazard und mit salt Speichen(sollten ja eigentlich halten)
für 20 käm ich dann auch auf 200.
Was ich fragen wollte: ist die v3 nabe besser als die Hazard(die im Komplettlaufrad drin ist)?
Oder könnt ihr mir ein ''bausatz'' empfehlen für maximal 200?
Sollte auf jedenfall eine cassettennabe sein und laut 
Danke schonmal.


----------



## RISE (20. Januar 2010)

Im Odyssey Bausatz sollte ebenfalls die Hazard V3 Casette verbaut sein. Generell kannst du mit der Kombi nichts falsch machen. Die Nabe ist nicht herausragend, aber funktioniert (die V2 lief bei mir über 2 Jahre problemlos) gut und Ersatzteile sind auch zu bekommen. Die Felge meiner Meinung nach eh Nr. 1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alliance-bmx (21. Januar 2010)

es macht eher weniger sinn genau die gleich combo einspeichen zu lassen, will sagen, das auch in den komplettwheels die v3 nabe verbaut is (like rise already told you).
ansonsten ist das im preis/leistungs verhältniss eine der stärksten naben und gegen die felge is eh nix zu sagen!
wenn du gegen 48h nix einzuwenden hast melde dich doch mal bei uns: [email protected]
in 48h haben wir einen gewissen überhang und sind beim preis durchaus verhandlungsbereit!


----------



## Loobin (21. Januar 2010)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten, aber seh ich es richtig, das es nicht teurer ist sich ein Laufrad selbst zusammenzustellen?
Und kann mir jemand sagen ob die v3 nabe nen guten sound hat?


----------



## alliance-bmx (21. Januar 2010)

jo, bei den meisten shops zahlste nix fürs einspeichen!
der sound is davon abhängig, was du mit der nabe machst! den driver komplett entfetten und mit wenig dünnem öl versehen macht eine relativ laute nabe! aber mit z.b. ner profile kannse sicher nicht mithalten!


----------



## Loobin (21. Januar 2010)

Danke für den tipp, aber es gibt ja naben die shcon von haus aus viel lauer sind als andere, z.b. die wethepeople supreme, die ist echt extreme laut und kommt lgaub ich sogar schon an die profile ran.
Der sound ist mir einfach total wichtig neben der qualität, nur leider bin ich zu geizig um soviel geld für ne profile nabe auszugeben.


----------



## Hertener (21. Januar 2010)

Also, wegen dem Sound habe ich eine tolle Idee:
Mit einem Mikrofon das Klackern der Nabe aufzeichnen und als Datei auf dem mp3-Player speichern. Dann nur noch Ohrstöpsel aufsetzten und den Regler voll aufdrehen...


----------



## RISE (21. Januar 2010)

Oder den berühmten Auspuff:

http://www.eblogx.com/Videos--Krasse-Auspuffanlage-fuers-Fahrrad-15056.html


----------

